# rats after worming



## icuucme2 (Oct 11, 2016)

hi was wondering how long I need to wait to cull some rats after worming them, its a small animal wormer
thanks


----------



## Allan (Oct 14, 2016)

Freezing them for 30 days should take care of all possible internal parasites. There's no need to worry about the snake(s) as some keepers routinely deworm their snakes even if there are no signs of parasites.


----------

